# Michigan DNR Approves Online Snowmobile Safety Course for Youth Operators



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

An online snowmobile safety course aimed at youth operators has received the endorsement of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. It is the first online course for snowmobile safety endorsed by the DNR.

Successful completion of the online course would satisfy Michigans snowmobile safety education requirement for youth operators. Under Michigan law, snowmobile operators at least 12 years of age, but less than 17, are required to successfully complete an approved safety training program. Youth operators are also required to carry the safety training certificate with them whenever they are operating a snowmobile in Michigan.

The online course, offered by Fresh Air Educators Inc., provides another option for those interested in taking an approved safety course. Traditional in-person classroom courses are still offered throughout Michigan. There is a $29.95 fee to take the online course. More information on the online course can be found at www.snowmobilecourse.com/usa/michigan/. There is also a quick link on the DNR website under Education and Outreach when searching for available Recreational Safety classes in your area.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, accessible use and enjoyment of the States natural resources for current and future generations. For more information, visit www.michigan.gov/dnr.

Content provided by Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - Michigan DNR Approves Online Snowmobile Safety Course for Youth Operators


More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

